# حوار بين رمضانين



## ابن سينا (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أعجب والله من حالنا,تجري الأيام ويأتي كل عام رمضان...وفي كل رمضان نسأل الله أن يمن علينا بالفرج...وأن يصلح حالنا...ولكن أمرنا إلى الوراء..وحالنا في إزدراء وإلى إزدراء...ومن سوء إلى أخ له شديد السوء....ومن مر إلى أب له هو العلقم وإلى جد هو الحنظل.
وقد تخيلت لو أن هذ الشهور أي رمضان التقت فيما بينها...فكيف يكون الحوار بينها.
فكان هذا الموضوع حول التقاء رمضانين...ودار حوار بينهما...وفي كل يوم أو يومين من شهر رمضان سوف أحاول أن أعرض حوارًا بين رمضانين...رمضان "عز ورفعة" ...ورمضان " ذل وخسة".
وفي الحوار سوف أشعل العواطف وأجرس المشاعر...وربما احتاج الأمر لبعض بكاء.
ملاحظة:المقصود من رمضان "ذل وخسة" رمضان يوم كان المسلمون في ذل وخسة.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الأيام والسنون من آيات الله ,وتعاقبها دليل عزة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى,وفي سيرها يُكتب التاريخ, وتُسطر أحداثه,وكم من حدث جليل وأمر عظيم حدث في تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية,وكم من عظيم وقائد محنك قد سيّر الأحداث في تاريخ هذه الأمة العريقة التي بدأت تلبس ثوب الذل ولباس الهوان,حتى هانت عليها قُدْسها وحقرت استانبولها وضعفت قاهرتها وتراجعت دمشقها وتخاذلت بغدادها,وتخلت عن هندها ونسيت طشقندها وماتت بقية فروعها.
أما آن لهذه الأمة أن تفيق من نومها وتستيقظ من سباتها؟,وأما آن لها أن تعود إلى مكانتها بين الأمم وتتقلد منصبها في الصدارة؟,وأما آن لها أن تعي عدوها فتحذره ,وحميمها فتحضنه؟ وعالمها فتجلّه,وكبيرها فتعظمه,وصغيرها فترحمه؟,وضعيفها فتنصره,ومظلومها فتأزره؟.
ألم تحنّ هذه الأمة لعزها التليد, ونصرها السديد,وقبضتها الحديد؟.
ألم تحنّ هذه الأمة لدينها القويم,وربها الحكيم,ونبيها الحليم؟,
وألم تحنّ لأبي بكرها الصديق وعمرها الفاروق, وعثمانها الرشيد, وعليّها الصنديد؟
ألم تحنّ لخالدها المغوار وجرّاحها الكرّار وصلاحها الجرّار؟
وألم تحنّ لمحمدها الفاتح,وسليمانها الكاسح,وحميدها الناجح؟
ثم ألم تحنّ لجنان عرضها السموات والأرض,ونعائم لا تقدر عليها السموات ولا الأرض؟
بلى,فإن هذه الأمة أقوى من الحديد إذا صلب,وأعتى من الجبل إذا نصب ,وأغزر من المطر إذا سكب.
فصبرًا آل الإسلام صبرًا...فما بعد العسر إلا يسرًا, وما بعد الظلمة إلا نورًا, وما بعد الزوال إلا ظهورًا.
في شهر رمضان جرت أحداث هامة في الإسلام,وكتب الله لهذه الأمة النصر في كثير من تلك الأحداث,ومن أهمها نزول القرآن فيه كما قال الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:" شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ",وهي المرة الوحيدة التي ذُكر فيها الشهر باسمه,ثم بيّن الله لنا أن نزول القرآن كان في ليلة من ليالي الشهر المبارك وهي ليلة القدر,يقول الله تعالى في سورة القدر:" إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ",وهي ليلة من عظيم قدرها خير من ألف شهر ,قال الله تعالى في نفس سورة القدر:" لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ".
ومع هذا فقد شاء قدر الله أن تحل بأمة الإسلام النوازل,وأن تصيبها الهزائل,فتصدعت لها الجناب,وخرت الشباب ,وكُسرت الأبواب.
ومن حكمة الله أن بعض هذه الأحداث جاءت في شهر رمضان,فكانت شهور رمضان تئن فيها الأمة حزنًا,وتشكو فيها جرحًا,وتصبو الفرج فرحًا.
وفي رحلة خيالية في رحاب الزمان تلتقي شهور رمضان,وكل شهر يفخر بما حُققت فيه من أعمال وما جرت فيه من أحداث عظام جلال.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكان أول لقاء بين شهر رمضان الأول بعد قيام الدولة في المدينة_وكان هذا يوم الأحد 1 من رمضان 2هـ الموافق 26 فبراير 624م هو أول رمضان صامه المسلمون، وقيل: إن فرض صيام رمضان كان يوم الإثنين 1 من شعبان 2هـ_ وشهر رمضان يوم زالت الدولة الإسلامية_وكان هذا يوم الأحد 1 من رمضان 1342 هـ الموافق 6 نيسان عام 1924 م,أي بعد أقل من شهر من إعلان القضاء على دولة الخلافة_ فكان هذا الحوار بينهما: 
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_يرددها بكل عزوإباء.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":وعليكم السلام_يرد بكل خنوع وهوان_.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":الحمد لله على نعمه الوفيرة,فقد أتم الله عظيم نعمائه على المسلمين ,وفي أيامي هذه يشهد المسلمون شهر رمضان وهم في عز دولتهم وسؤدد كلمتهم,يعيشون تحت راية الإسلام بكل فخر وعز وإباء,وراية العقاب خفاقة في الآفاق وفي كل الأجواء.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":نعم ,الحمد لله على كل حال,ولا يحمد على مكروه سواه _والدموع تهطل كأنها نهر جار,والحرقة تقطع أنفاسه من شدة البكاء_.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":من أنت؟, وما بك تبكي كاليتيم على مأدبة السفهاء؟,أولست أنت شهر رمضان عام 1342؟,وكيف وصلت بك هذه الحالة البلهاء؟.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":أنا,من أنا؟,لم اعد أعرف نفسي بين الأيام,ولم أعد اذكر أيامي الخوالي من الهناء؟وكأن السحب غطت لي كل سماء,وضاقت بي الأرض على رحبها والسماء.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":عجبًا لك من شهر الصوم والبلاء,أوليس فيكم رجل رشيد,يقوم على الحق والدين ,ويجاهد الكفار وينشر الدين بين العالمين؟.
أو ماتت فيكم الشهامة والمروءة إلى يوم الدين؟,أين عمر الفاروق ؟أين صلاح الدين؟, أين أنت يا خالد؟أين أنت يا محمد الفاتح؟الحقوا أهليكم من المسلمين,فقد ضلوا وضاعوا بين الناس... فهم خاسرون.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":كفى...كفى...بالله عليك أن تكف عن التجريح,فقد فقدت بصري من جهد البكاء,وخارت قواي من شدة البلاء,وأُشهد الله أنني من هؤلاء براء. فقد كسّروا عظامي وهشّموا رأسي,وقطّعوا أوصالي,وإلى الله الشكوى وسوء الأحوالِ.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":لله درك من شهر فضيل...لقد أنسيتني عزي الحميد,وعمري المديد,وتاريخي العتيد,ولقد حولت فرحي إلى حزن مقيت, ونصري إلى ذل بغيض,وقوتي إلى ضعف مهيض.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":عار لحق بنا ,وذل قصم ظهورنا,وشرف دُنس رغم أنوفنا,ولا يغفره إلا الدم كما قال شاعرنا:
لا يسلم الشرف الرفيع من الأذى === حتى يراق على جوانبه الدم
شهر رمضان" الخلافة": أيعقل هذا وقد ترككم رسول الله على المحجة البيضاء, وترك فيكم أمرين ما إن تمسكتم بهما لن تضلوا أبدًا:كتاب الله وسنة نبيه".
أيعقل هذا وقد أخبرنا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وبشرنا بفتح القسطنطينية وروما؟وبشر فاتحها والجيش الآمان,الفردوس لهم وطبقات الجنان,أولم تفتحوها بعد؟أي عار هذا وأي ذل بعده!
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":أما القسطنطينية فقد فتحها قائد مسلم من آل عثمان,هو محمد الفاتح ذو الصولجان, وصدقت نبوءة رسول الله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم,ونشر الإسلام في أصقاع الأرض غربًا,وأما روما_ يقولها بصوت أبح تغمره غصة في الحلق وحشرجة في الصدر_ فلم نقصدها إلا سياحة و لهوًا ولعبًا أو طلبًا للعلم.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":ماذا...ماذا...ما تقوله يا رمضان ؟ سياحة ولهو ولعب؟,ولكن أين الجد والجهاد والفتح والدعوة لدين الله متين العماد؟.
حقًا... عجبًا وتباً لكم من قوم ضالين,أتركتم أحكام الله وشريعته وعثتم في الأرض لاعبين؟! أتركتم الجهاد وغدوتم سائحين؟!أهجرتم القرآن وأمسيتم تابعين ؟! أنسيتم سنة نبيه وأضحيتم تائهين؟ّأكاد لا أعرفكم من قوم مسلمين,أأنتم مسلمون...حقًا أأنتم من أتباع سيدنا محمد الأمين؟أأنتم رجال أم أشباه رجال أم أنتم ربات الحجول؟ 
وتقول بعد هذا طلبًا للعلم! ولماذا يذهب المعلم إلى طلابه بدل أن يحضر الطلاب إلى المعلمين صاغرين؟أقُلبت المعادلة وأصبح المعلم من المهانين,أم أن هناك أمور لا أعرفها بعد يا رزين؟؟ قل لي يا رمضان بحق الذي جعلك رمضانًا رب العالمين.
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (12 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":لقد كنا أسياد البشر دون العالمين,وكنا على الدين سائرين, وملّكنا الله الأرض وجاهدنا فاتحين,وبقينا على هذا حتى قبل حين.
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":نعم ...نعم...هذا شيء طبيعي وليس به ما يشين,فالنصر من عند الله لقوم مؤمنين,يقول الله تعالى:" وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلاَّ مِنْ عِندِ اللّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ",ولكن ما الذي قلب القوانين؟, أو من الذي قلبها بعد هذا العز الرصين؟
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":لقد ضعف فهم الإسلام في العقول ,وحادوا عن الصواب ومالوا كل الميول,وأسندوا أعمالهم إلى أهل الكفر والضلال,واتبعوا أحكام الزيغ والإنحلال,فتمعيت القضايا من بقاء وزوال.
وفي عامي هذا أي 1342 بُلي المسلمون بقائد عربيد حقير,هو مصطفى كمال الصغير,الرجل الصنم بلا ضمير,فقاد الأمة إلى الهاوية بتفكير,فقام على الخليفة سلطان المسلمين العظيم,فأزال الخلافة من الحياة وهو عليم,وقضى على الخليفة في يوم ظليم,فهو عتل بعد ذلك زنيم.
شهررمضان"الخلافة":وإسلماه...وإسلماه...ضيعتم كنزًا وبددتم رمزًا,وأفسدتم حرثًا وفقدتم إرثًا,فبئس ما صنعتم ,وبئس ما حصّلتم,وبئس العاقبة نلتم.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":نعم وصلنا إلى أرثى من ذلك حال,ويا ليت لو بقي على ذلك المآل,فقد سلّم الأرض ورقاب العباد,وأدخل العلوج رحاب البلاد,ومنع الآذان وضيق على القرآن,ورفع الحجاب وأشاع الفساد ونشر الطغيان,وحجب العربية لغة البلاغة والقرآن. 
شهر رمضان" الخلافة":حسبي الله ونِعم الوكيل,دعني لا أريد ان اسمع هذه الأقاويل,وخبّرني ألم يقم أحد لهذا العلج الكافر؟,ويصده عن طغيانه السافر,ويلقي به في الغائط الغائر,أم ماتت فيكم الحمية,وقبلتم الحياة الردية.
شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":الحق أقول لك_يتكلم وهو حاني الرأس والبال كاسف_وعلى عظم الإثم لم يتحرك خلق كثير,فقد كنا كالقطعان في الكلأ الوثير,ونرى غيرنا في أفواههم الحثير,ومع هذا فقد بان للعلج في الأفق أسود,نصحوه مرارًا وتكرارًا وعهود,ونابزوه بالحجج الساطعة العتود,فكان مصطفى التوقادي شيخ الإسلام والشموخ,والكوثري وسعيد بيرانوالنورسي رحمهم الله أجمعين,وضجت الهند وتبلبلت مصر ...وتحركت قرائح الشعراء المجيدين,ونعوا الخلافة بشعر رزين,فكان الشاعر أحمد محرم حيث قال في قصيدة مخاطباً فيها ( الأستانة ) عاصمة الخلافة:
أعـنْ خطـب الخلافـة تسألينـا=أجيبي يا ( فروق ) فتى حزينـا
هوى العرشُ الذي استعصمت منه=بركن الدهـر واستعليـت حينـا
فأيـن البـأسُ يقتحـم المنـايـا=ويلتهـم الكتائـبَ والحصـونـا
ويلتهـم الكتائـبَ والحصـونـا=وإن جعـل السّمـاك لـه سفينـا
مضى الخلفاء عنك فأيـن حلُّـوا=وكيف بقيـت وحـدك؟ خبّرينـا
أليس الدهـر كـان لهـم لسانـا=إذا نطقـوا وكـان لهـم يميـنـا
تمـرّد ينفـضُ التيجـانَ عنهـم=وينتـزع العـروشَ ومـا ولينـا
تولّوا في البـلاد تضيـقُ عنهـم=جوانبُهـا وكانـوا الموسعيـنـا
إذا وردوا الممـالـكَ أنكرتـهم=وكـانـوا للممـالـك منكريـنـا
لقد فجـع المـروءة فيـك دهـر=أصابـك فـي ذويـك الأولينـا
وما نفع الخلافـة حيـن تمسـي=حـديـثَ خـرافـةٍ للهازليـنـا
ثـوت تتـجـرعُ الآلام شـتـى=علـى أيـدي الدهـاة الماكرينـا
تغيـث المسلميـن إذا استغاثـوا=وتنصرهـم علـى المستعمرينـا
فلما جَـدَّ جِـدُّ الحـرب كانـوا=قوى الأعداء ترمـي الناصرينـا
منعنا الظلـمَ أن يطغـى عليهـم=فخانونـا وكـانـوا الظالميـنـا
نُصاب لأجلهـم ونُصـاب منهـم=فـإن تعجـب فذلـك مـا لقينـا

وجاء أحمد شوقي بقصيدة غراء,نعى الخلافة فيها وأهلها الضياع:
ادت أغاني العرس رجـعَ نـواح=ونُعيـت بيـن معالـم الأفــراحِ
كُفّنت فـي ليـلِ الزفـاف بثوبـه=ودُفنـت عنـد تبلّـج الإصـبـاحِ
شُيّعت في هلـعٍ بعبـرة ضاحـكٍ=في كـل ناحيـة وسكـرة صـاحِ
ضجّـت عليـك مـآذنٌ ومنابـرٌ=وبكـت عليـك ممالـكٌ ونَــوَاحِ
الهندُ والهـةٌ .. ومصـر حزينـةٌ=تبكـي عليـك بمدمـعٍ سـحّـاحِ
والشام تسأل والعـراق وفـارس=أمحا من الأرض الخلافـةَ مـاحِ؟
وعلاقةٌ فُصمـت عـرى أسبابهـا=كانـت أبــرَّ عـلائـقِ الأرواح
جمعت على البِّر الحضورَ ، وربما=جمعـتْ عليـه سرائـر النـزاحِ
نظمت صفوفَ المسلمين وخطوَهم=فـي كـل غـدوة جمعـةٍ ورواحِ
يتبع...


----------



## إسلام علي (13 أغسطس 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أحسن الله إليكم م ابن سينا
رمضان ذليل
آسف
رمضان مبارك


----------



## ابن سينا (14 أغسطس 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> أحسن الله إليكم م ابن سينا
> رمضان ذليل
> آسف
> رمضان مبارك



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي الحبيب إسلام علي على المرور والتعليق...ولا تعليق على تعليقك!!


----------



## ابن سينا (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شهر رمضان" الخلافة":حسنًا...حسنًا....هذا ما كان من أمر الشعراء وبعض العلماء,ولكن ماذا فعلتم بعد هذا البلاء؟,أأعدتم حكم الله في أرضه,وطبقتم أحكامه على عباده؟أم أن الدولة الإسلامية زالت ولم تقم لها قائمة في عهدكم وماتت؟ 
ومسحتم تاريخًا وميراثُا بناه أجدادكم على التضحية والدماء,وبجرة قلم بيد مهين أصبحتم أذلاء,عجبت والله لكم أولم تفتكوا بذئب الخراف؟,أما ثرتم على الذئاب والأيام العجاف؟

شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":لا والله,لم نثر ولن نفتك بالذئب ,وأصبحنا كالخراف,بل أصبحنا دولاً ودويلات لا نقوى على الجزاف,فهِنّا وتكالبت علينا الأمم من كل فج وأطراف.

شهر رمضان" الخلافة":هذا مصير من يأم الضلال سبيلًا,وحال من يتخذ الكفار خليلًا,ألم تدركوا قول الحق :"لاَّ يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُوْنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ",فها أنتم لستم من الله في شيء.

شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":بلى ,أدركنا وفينا العلماء والحكام,ولكنهم علماء السلاطين,وحكام الرويبضات,ونعلم أن هذا ما أخبرنا به الرسول الحبيب عليه الصلاة والسلام,حيث قال:"سيأتي على الناس سنوات خداعات يصدق فيها الكاذب و يكذب فيها الصادق و يؤتمن فيها الخائن و يخون فيها الأمين و ينطق فيها الرويبضة قيل: وما الرويبضة؟ قال: الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة".فنحن كما قلت لك دول ودول وكل دولة لها حكامها وعلماؤها,فالحكام أذناب والعلماء لهم أذناب.

شهر رمضان" الخلافة":تعلمون هذا ودمتم على الخنوع,أدركتم هذا وما قصدتم الرجوع...أي ناس أنتم؟,وأي بشر أنتم بحق الله خالقكم؟

شهر رمضان"زوال الخلافة":بل أمرنا أسوء من هذا, فلم نعد نعرف طعم الوحدة وذوق الإتحاد,حتى هلال شهرالصوم أصبح أهلة وفي ازدياد ,وكل دولة لها قمر وهلال, وكل دويلة لها دار فتوى ومجلس علماء,فيصوم بعضنا لقول فلان, ويفطر آخرون لقول علان, وضربنا بقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"صوموا لرؤيته, وافطروا لرؤيته" عرض الحائط والجدران.

شهر رمضان" الخلافة": حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل, ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العليّ العظيم,أخي رمضان عام 1342 هالني ما سمعت منك وأضناني الذهول, وغمني سوء الحال وسواد الوجوه. 
دعني اتنقل بين النجوم والطرائق,علني التقي برمضان جاء من بعدي فائق,فيعيد في نفسي الثقة وفي قلبي الأمل,فيمحو بعض هذه المحن والنوازل الجلل.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
لم ينصرم قرن من الزمان حتى منّ الله على أمة الإسلام بفتح عظيم,فتح ليس في شرق الأرض ,بل في غربها الفسيح, في بلاد خضراء وجو مليح,رفع أبناء القرن الأول راية العقاب بسرور,مرفرفة تمخر عباب السماء بحبور,أقاموا حكم الله في البلاد, وطبقوا أحكام الإسلام على العباد,فكانت حضارة سامية راقية,لا تدانيها حضارة ولا علم رشيد,فعمّروها وبنوا المساجد ودور العلوم,وشيدوا القصور في المدن والأقاليم,فغرناطة وقرطبة واشبيلة تشهد على هذا الصرح العظيم,وقصر الحمراء وساحة الضراغم كلها معالم كالطود العظيم.
تلك هي بلاد الأندلس الفردوس الفريد,وبقينا على عزنا هذا التليد,قرون وقرون هي ثماينة وتزيد,وفي ليلة وضحاها أمسينا على الحديد,لا ناقة لنا ولا بعير,ولا نملك حبة خردل ولا نقير,وخذلنا أندلسنا وضيّعنا مجدنا,ومسحنا صفحة خلدنا,ونسينا بلداً لنا عزيز. 
كان فتح الأندلس في رمضان عام 92 للهجرة على يد القائد المسلم الأبيّ طارق بن زياد في معركة سميت معركة وادي لكة أو "شنونة" أو حسب الاسم الإسباني"جواديليتي",واستمرت ثمانية أيام ,وانتهت بسحق جيوش "لذريق" القائد الإسباني.
وتقدمت جيوش طارق بن زياد حتى فتحت "طليطلة " عاصمة القوطيين.
وتابع موسى بن نصير الفتح وجاء من بعدهما عبد العزيز بن موسى الذي استكمل الفتح للأندلس حتى بسط المسلمون نفوذهم على الجانب الغربي من الأندلس"البرتغال اليوم". 
وحدث أن التقى يوم فتح الأندلس والذي وافق شهر رمضان,وأول شهر بعد الهزيمة النكراء وطرد المسلمين من اسبانيا ,وكان هذا بعد خمسة شهور أي في عام 897 للهجرة,الموافق كانون الثاني من عام 1492.
فكان هذا الحوار:
شهر رمضان"فتح الأندلس":ها نحن المسلمون قد واصلنا فتحنا غرب العالم حتى وصلنا الأندلس ,وخضعت لسلطان الأمة الإسلامية, وأدت البيعة لخليفة المسلمين طوعًا وكرهًا, ما شاء الله على هذا الفتح الفريد,وهذا النصر السديد,نصر أيده الله لقوم مؤمنين, عارفين لدين الحق وعليه سائرين, ولا يخافون لومة لائم في دين الله رب العالمين....ولكن من أنت يا ذا الوجه الشاحب, ويا مقطب الحاجب؟,ما بك وكأن السماء سقطت على رأسك,وهموم الدنيا نسجت خيوطها على كاهلك؟. 
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":أنا نقيضك من الأيام, استأسدت علي الهوام,ورميت بعقم في النصر والإقدام,فحللت عقدًا كان قد أحكمه أجدادنا العظام. 
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":لم أفهم قصدك يا هذا!,فأي عقم هذا وأي عقد هان؟ قل لي من أنت وكيف وصل بك هذا الهوان؟ 
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":أنا أعرفك من أنت ,فقد توسمت في وجهك سيمات العنفوان, وتقاسيمك تدل على النصر والآمان,وأنت لم تعرفني لما يبدو علي من ضعف وبوار,فأنا أول شهر رمضان بعد أن ضاعت أندلسك ,وفرط عقدك الفريد وسقطت فردوسك.
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":ضاعت أندلسي وفرط عقدي وسقطت فردوسي!,أتقصد الأندلس التي فتحت, وعقدي الذي ربطت,وفردوسي الذي بنيت؟!
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":نعم...هي تلك كلها التي صنعت, طارت كحلم ليلة عند الصباح,وأفلت كنجم بلا رباح. 
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":ولكن كيف؟ما الذي حصل؟,ومتى حدث هذا البلاء؟ 
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":كما عاينتَ ذلك الفتح الفريد,وشاهدتَ بأم عينك النصر العتيد,وعشتَ قيام حضارة لا ند لها ولا مثيل,فكانت امتدادًا لأختها في شرقنا السليل,واستمرت خلافة بني أمية على الوتير,وتعاقب الخلفاء على نفس النهج المثير,فكان عهد الولاة حتى جاء صقر قريش الصنديد,عبد الرحمن الغافقي البطل الفريد,وبقوا على دفة الحكم أربعة قرون وتزيد,أي حتى عام 422 من هجرة الرسول الحبيب, وأصحابه الكرام . 
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":هذا عظيم, والله إنه ليثلج صدور المسلمين,وكل غيور على الحق والدين, وما فيه من يعيب أو يخيب.فكيف إذن حدثت المصيبة؟,وكيف حلت النازلة؟ فكلامك هذا لا يدل على التفريط,وتلك الأحداث على تدل على التوريط.!

يتبع...


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (17 أغسطس 2010)

الله المستعان 
حال الامه من رمضان إلى رمضان يختلف 
الوهن صاب الامه المحمدية ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أغسطس 2010)

محبة الله ورسوله* قال:


> الله المستعان
> حال الامه من رمضان إلى رمضان يختلف
> الوهن صاب الامه المحمدية ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أختي الفاضلة محبة الله ورسوله على المرور,والله المستعان على ما صار عليه الحال.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شهر رمضان"سقوط الأندلس":نعم ,هذا عظيم حتى ذلك الزمن,واستمر الحال على نفس النغم,فكان عصر ملوك الطوائف في القمم,وبعدهم أبدع المرابطون بلا نزاع,فعجت الدولة بالعلماء والشعراء بابداع,فابن زيدون لمع نجمه في الآفاق,ففتق الشعر الأندلسي في فيه وفاق,وزرياب طار صيت صوته في الغناء,وابن البيطار فريد في علم الأعشاب والأدواء,وابن الزرقالي في الفلك والأجواء,وابن حزم عالم نحرير وصاحب "الملل والأهواء",وابن فرناس شهيد الطيران السبّاق,وغيرهم كثر لا يسعهم السياق.
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":الله...الله...وما شاء الله,كل هذا في الأندلس ,والله ما خاب,ولا يجوز في حقه الغياب,فكيف هُدمت حضارة قامت على عبادة رب الأرباب؟
شهر رمضان"سقوط الأندلس":صبرًا أخي رمضان"فتح الأندلس",فقد تعاقبت الأحداث وتلاحقت الأخبار,وجاء المرابطون وهم خير الأخيار,فبرعوا وقادوا الأمة في ازدهار,حتى جاء بنو الأحمر وساءت الأزمان,فتكالب العلوج على أسيادهم في الإيمان,فانحصر الحكم الإسلامي في غرناطة والجوار,وتقلصت دولة المسلمين وحل الصّغار. 
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس": لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم,وهل بقي ذكر للمسلمين في تلك البلاد,أم محاها من الأرض ماح جلاد؟
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":نعم ,لقد محيت من الأرض ولم يبق لها خيال,ومسح كل معلم وطواه الزوال,وطرد المسلمين من فردوسهم شر طردة,وتمزقوا شر ممزق,وقطعت أوصالهم وهم أحياء.
شهر رمضان" فتح الأندلس":هذا مصير كل تارك للجهاد ,وتلك سنه الله في العباد, يقول الله تعالى:" فَهَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا سُنَّتَ الْأَوَّلِينَ فَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلاً",ويقول في موطن اخر:" سُنَّةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً",فاتعظوا عباد الله,ولا تهنوا ولا تتركوا الجهاد,فلا عز لكم إلا بالقتال,ولا رفعة لكم إلا بالنزال.
قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:" ما ترك قوم الجهاد إلا ذلوا". 
ومن بوادر الضعف أيضًا الفرقة والشرذمة,فلا قوة إلا بالوحدة, ولا وحدة إلا بالإعتصام بحبل الله,فهو الوحدة الحقة وهو الإتحاد الصحيح.
شهر رمضان" سقوط الأندلس":نعم ,هذا ما حصل في الأندلس, وهكذا ضاع العقد الفريد,وانطفأ ضوء سعيد, وأفل نجم نجيد. 
وقال الشعراء في رثاء الفردوس المفقود,فنظم الشاعر الأندلسي الرندي صالح بن يزيد "أبو البقاء" قصيدة سميت مرثية الأندلس:
لكل شيء إذا ما تم نقصان === فلا يغر بطيب العــيــش إنسانُ 
هي الأمور كما شاهدتها دول === من سرهُ زَمنٌ ساءته أزمانُ 
وهذه الدار لا تُبقي على أحد === ولا يدوم على حال لها شانُ 
يُمزق الدهرُ حتماً كلّ سابغة === إذا نبت مشرفيات وخرصانُ 
وينتضي كل سيف للفناء ولو === كان ابن ذي يزنٍ والغمد غمدانُ 
أين الملوك ذوي التيجان من يمن === وأين منهم أكاليلٌ وتيجانُ؟ 
وأين ما شادهُ شدّاد في إرم === وأين ما ساسه في الفرس ساسانُ؟ 
وأين ما حازه قارون من ذهبٍ === وأين عادٌ وشدادٌ وقحطانُ؟ 
أتى على الكل أمر لا مرد له===حتى قضوا فكأن القوم ما كانوا 
وصار ما كان من ملك ومن ملكٍ === كما حكى عن خيال الطيف وسنانُ 
فجــــائع الدهر أنواع منوعةٌ===وللزمان مــســــراتٌ وأحزانُ 
دهى الجزيرة أمر لا عزاء له === هوى له أحــــدٌ وانهدّ ثهلانُ 
أصابها العين في الإسلام فارتأزت ===حتى خلت منه أقطار وبلدانُ 
فاسأل (بلنسية) ما شأن (مرسية) ===وأين (شاطبة) أم أينَ (جيان)؟ 
وأين (قرطبة) دار العلوم فكم === مـن عالم قد سما فيها له شان؟ 
وأين (حمص) وما تحويه من نزه === ونهرها العذب فياض وملانُ 
قواعدٌ كن أركان البلاد فما === عسى البقاء إذا لم تبق أركــــانُ
تبكي الحنيفية البيضاء من أسف === كما بكى الفراق الألف هيمانُ 
على الديار من الإسلام خالية === قد أقفرت ولها بالكفر عمرانُ 
حيث المساجد قد صارت كنائس مـا === فيهن إلا نواقيس وصلبانُ 
حتى المحاريب تبكي وهي جامدة === حتى المنابر ترثي وهي عيدانُ 
يا غافلاً وله في الدهر موعظة === إن كنتَ في سنةٍ فالدهر يقظانُ 
وماشياً مرحاً يلهيه موطنه === أبعد (حمص) تغر المرء أوطانُ !!!؟ 
تلكَ المصيبةُ أنْسَـتْ ما تَقَـدَّمَها === ومــالهَا مــن طوالِ الدَّهـرِ نِسيــانُ
يا راكبينَ عــتاقَ الخيلِ ضــامرةً === كـــأنَّها في مجــالِ السَبـقِ عُقبانُ
وحاملينَ سيـوفَ الهنـدِ مــُرهَفةً === كــأنَّها في ظَـلامِ النَّقــعِ نــيرَانُ
أَعنــدكُم نبأٌ مـــن أهــلِ أنــدلُسٍ ===فقد ســرى بحــديثِ القــومِ رُكبــانُ
كَم يستغيثُ بنا المستضعفـونَ وهُم === قَتلى وأسـرَى فمـا يهتـزُ إنسانُ
لماذا التـــقاطعُ في الإســلامِ بينكمُ === وأنتــم يا عبــادَ اللــهِ إخْـــــوانُ
يا مــن لـــذلَّةِ قــومٍ بعدَ عـــزَّتِهِم === أحــالَ حـــالهُمْ جــــورٌ وطُغيـانُ
بالأمـسِ كانُوا مُـلُوكاً في مـنازلهِم === واليومَ هم في بلادِ الكفـرِ عُبدانُ
فـلو تــراهُم حَيَارى لا دليــلَ لهــم ===عليهِــمْ مِــن ثيــابِ الـــذُّلِ ألوَانُ
يا ربَّ أمٍ وطفــلٍ حِيــلَ بينهُـــما===كـمـــا تُــفــــرَّقُ أرواحٌ وأبـدانُ
وطفلـةٌ مثـلَ حُسـنِ الشمــسِ إذ === طلعـت كأنَّما هي ياقــوتٌ وَمَرجانُ
يقودُها العِلْـجُ للمكــروُهِ مكــرَهةً === والعـــينُ باكيـــةٌ والقَـلـبُ حيـرانُ
لمثلِ هـذا يبكِي القــلبُ مِن كَمــدٍ === إن كـانَ في القَلـبِ إســلامٌ وإيمانُ


----------



## ابن سينا (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الإسلام دين عظيم,وهو الدين الوحيد الذي يحض على مكارم الأخلاق, ومن هذه الأخلاق المروءة والشجاعة والنخوة وإغاثة الملهوف, فما بالك في قوم جُبل على هذه الأخلاق ومن قبل الإسلام.
والعرب قوم جُبل على هذه المكارم,وخُلق على تلك المحامد,وكانت من سجاياه وطبعه السائد.
والمرأة في الإسلام لها مكانتها وعزها الكريم,ويرى أنها في الأصل شرف يجب أن يصان,وعرض يجب ألا يهان,وهي أم أو أخت أو إبنة أو زوج ذات حنان.
والإسلام يحترم المرأة مسلمة كانت أو على غير ملة التوحيد,ولا يقبل أن تهان أو أن تبيد,فحرّم قتلها في الحروب,ويصون عفتها ويحميها من العيوب.
وكل شرف امرأة هو شرف الأمة العريقة,لا فرق بين أمة أو سيدة رقيقة,فكلهن شرف من الوجوب الدفاع عنهن,ومن الواجب رفع الضيم عنهن,وحفظ ماء وجوهن.
وقد وعى أجدادنا هذا الولاء,وفهم أولونا هذا الوفاء,وصانوا عروضهن بكل صفاء ,وحافطوا على شرفهن بكل نقاء.
أما في أيامنا هذه السوداء,فلا شرف ولا عرض للنساء,بل ولا كرامة لهن ولا نقاء,حتى اللواتي أسملن من بعد كفر ورياء,أصبحن سلعة تباع في الأسواق,لاقيمة لهن وهن عبء على الأعناق,ويُردنّ إلى الكفر بعد الإعتناق,كأنهن ابقار بخسة الثمن بلا خلاق.
بين أمواج الأثير وأطياف الزمان التقى رمضان "يوم عمورية" مع رمضان "يوم كاميليا" ذي الأحزان,فدار هذا الحوار بينهما :
شهر رمضان"وامعتصماه":أنا رمضان سنة 223، ,في عهدي جرد أحد الخلفاء جيشًا عرمرمًا, وجمع جندًا مؤمنًا مسلمًا, هو الخليفة بالله معتصمًا,لصرخة امرأة في غيابة البلاد,دوّت في أرجاء البلاد ,وقرعت أذان العباد,وحركت قلب كل مسلم وفؤاد.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":أما أنا...فأنا رمضان عام 1431,وفي عهدي أطعت الطغاة,وفي زمني أرضيت العتاة,وفي وقتي قل التقاة.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":أيعقل هذا يا رمضان, ففي شهر رمضان تصفد الشياطين,ويختم الله على أفواه العاصين,ويحبس الأشرار والكافرين.
وكيف يحصل هذا في الشهر الفضيل,والطغاة هم قوم حقير,والعتاة لا قدر لهم ولابأس,والعاصون هم صغار الناس,والأشرار لا أوزان لهم ولا أنفاس.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":هذا الفضل كان في البدء وأما الآن فزال,ولم يعد هناك سيف أو فارس قتّال,ولا حسام بتار ولا مهند صارم عمّال.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":حسبي الله, والله هذا هو الشر بعينه,والذل والشطط بشيطانه,وكأنكم في جاهلية لعينة,وتعيشون في غابة لئيمة,كلابها أسود وأسودها قطط وديعة.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":بل الدار أوحش من غابة,والرأس أحقر من دابة,وأما باقي الجسد فإنه يتوق ثارًا,ويتشوق حربًا ضروسًا نارًا,تأكل الزنيم الظليم الغدارَ.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":أحقًا ما تقول؟!,هذا كلام لا يرضي الله ولا رسوله,وهذه الطباع ليست من الإسلام ولا أصوله,والعين لها تبكي والقلب لها يشكي,والفؤاد ما عاد يقدر على التصدي,فقد خار الجسم لهول القدر. 
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":في كل يوم كالنساء أبكي,وفي كل ليلة كالطفل استجدي,وفي كل طرفة عين استنصر, لنساء أسلمن وسُلمْن إلى التنصر.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":أتسملون من أسلم لأهل الصليب والرهبان, وتردونهم إلى طريق الكفر والخزيان,ومنهم نساء طلبن العفة والإيمان,أيفعل هذا من في قلبه حس ووجدان,أنسيتم قول الله تعالى في كتابه الفرقان:" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا جَاءكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُنَّ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِهِنَّ فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنَّ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلَا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى الْكُفَّارِ لَا هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَّهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ وَآتُوهُم مَّا أَنفَقُوا",أسمع قولكم ولست أصدقكم,أحل بهذه الأمة داء عضال,داء يقضي على الأخلاق والخصال,داء يمحو الشهامة والشجاعة والسجال,لا شفاء منه ولا علاج,ولا براءة منه ولا سياج.
ويبيح لها أن تجوّز هتك العروض, ويعطيها الحق في تمزيق النهود,ويمنحها حق سحق الحدود...فهتكتم عرض اختكم "كاميليا" ومن قبلها "وفاء" وكم غيرهن من قبل وكم سيكون من بعدهن , ومزقتم نهودهن على المذابح في الصوامع ,وسحقتم حدود الله فيهن على موائد الأديرة والصلبان,وساومتم على شرفهن بأبخس الأثمان.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":نعم أخي رمضان هذه هي أوضاعنا, وتلك هي محننا, ولا ناصر لنا إلا الله ولينا,فنعم المولى ونعم النصير.
حتى من كنت تظن أنهم المجن الذي به يُتقى,والنصر الذي يبتغى,والظهر الذي عليه ُيستند,والعقل الذي عليه يُعتمد,كان أول من طعن, وأول من قلب ظهر المجن,وأول من خان وخذل وفجر.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":تبًا لهم وما يصنعون, وبوارًا لهم وما يحنقون, وخذلانًا لهم وما يخرصون...أين رأس الإسلام؟’وأين نخوة الحكام, وأين أنتم من نخوة المعتصم ,وأين أنتم من عز قادة الأنام.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":أي نخوة هذه التي تقول,وأي عز هذا الذي تسأل,فقد خرج من غير عودة, وهام على وجهه من غير رجعة,فهو كسحب الصيف... خدعة.
شهر رمضان " وامعتصماه ": أكاد أجن من هذه الأخبار, وأفقد عقلي من هذا الشر المستطير,المتحكم في زمنك أخي رمضان الحزين...وأما في عهدي فكان فتح عمورية جوابًا لصرخة رجت أعالي المآذن,وغوثًاً من امرأة أطلقت بملء فيها :"وامعتصماه" ,أين أهل الإيمان؟,فلبى الخليفة نحيبها وسعى إليها كأب حنّان,لبيك ...لبيك...يا أخت الرجال والشجعان,لا عشت إن لم نثأر لصوتك الرنان. 
ولم يسمع لسود الصحائف والكذب,بل لبيض الصفائح ذات اللهب,فانقض على أهل الكفر والطغيان كأسد هزبر ضرغام,وجيشه ينزوا كما تنزوا الأسود بلا ضيم.فقال فيه الشاعر أبو تمام قولًا رزينًا:
السَّيْفُ أَصْدَقُ أَنْبَـاءً مِـنَ الكُتُبِ =في حَـدِّهِ الحَـدُّ بَيْـنَ الجِـد واللَّعِـبِ
بيضُ الصَّفَائِحِ لاَ سُودُ الصَّحَائِفِ في=مُتُونِهـنَّ جـلاءُ الـشَّـك والـريَـبِ
والعِلْـمُ فـي شُهُبِ الأَرْمَاحِ لاَمِعَةً =بَيْنَ الخَمِيسَيْـنِ لا في السَّبْعَـةِ الشُّهُـبِ
أَيْنَ الروايَـةُ بَلْ أَيْنَ النُّجُـومُ وَمَا =صَاغُوه مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ فيها ومـنْ كَـذِبِ
تَخَرُّصَـاً وأَحَادِيثـاً مُلَفَّقَةً =لَيْسَتْ بِـنَـبْـعٍ إِذَا عُـدَّتْ ولا غَــرَبِ 
عَجَائِبـاً زَعَـمُـوا الأَيَّامَ مُجْفِلَةً =عَنْهُنَّ في صَفَـرِ الأَصْفَـار أَوْ رَجَـبِ
وخَوَّفُوا النـاسَ مِنْ دَهْيَاءَ مُظْلِمَةٍ =إذَا بَـدَا الكَوْكَـبُ الْغَرْبِـيُّ ذُو الذَّنَـبِ
ِوَصَيَّـروا الأَبْـرجَ العُلْـيا مُرَتِّبَةً =مَـاكَـانَ مُنْقَلِبـاً أَوْ غيْـرَ مُنْقَـلِـبِ
يقضون بالأمـرِ عنهـا وهْـيَ غافلةٌ =مادار فـي فلَـكٍ منهـا وفـي قُطُـبِ
لـو بيَّنـتْ قـطّ أَمـراً قبْل مَوْقِعِه=لم تُخْـفِ ما حـلَّب الأوثـانِ والصُّلُـبِ
فَتْـحُ الفُتـوحِ تَعَالَـى أَنْ يُحيطَ بِهِ=نَظْمٌ مِن الشعْرِ أَوْ نَثْـرٌ مِـنَ الخُطَـبِ
فَتْـحٌ تفَتَّـحُ أَبْـوَابُ السَّـمَاءِ لَهُ=وتَبْـرزُ الأَرْضُ فـي أَثْوَابِهَـا القُشُـبِ
ِيَـا يَـوْمَ وَقْعَـةِ عَمُّوريَّةَ انْصَرَفَتْ =مِنْـكَ المُنَـى حُفَّـلاً مَعْسُولَـةَ الحَلَـبِ
أبقيْتَ جِدَّ بَنِـي الإِسـلامِ في صعَدٍ=والمُشْرِكينَ ودَارَ الشـرْكِ فـي صَبَـب
ِأُمٌّ لَهُـمْ لَوْ رَجَوْا أَن تُفْتَدى جَعَلُوا =فـدَاءَهَـا كُــلَّ أُمٍّ مِنْـهُـمُ وَأَب
حتى يقول:
لبَّيْـتَ صَوْتـاً زِبَطْرِيّـاً هَرَقْتَ لَهُ =كَأْسَ الكَرَى وَرُضَابَ الخُـرَّدِ العُـرُبِ
عَداكَ حَـرُّ الثُّغُـو رِالمُسْتَضَامَةِ عَنْ=بَرْدِ الثُّغُور وعَـنْ سَلْسَالِهـا الحَصِـبِ
أَجَبْتَـهُ مُعْلِنـاً بالسَّيْـفِ مُنْصَلِتـاً =وَلَوْ أَجَبْـتَ بِغَيْرِ السَّيْـفِ لَـمْ تُجـبِ
حتّى تَرَكْتَ عَمود الشرْكِ مُنْعَفِراً=ولَـم تُعَـرجْ عَلـى الأَوتَـادِ وَالطُّنُـبِ
ِلَمَّا رَأَى الحَرْبَ رَأْيَ العين تُوفَلِسٌ=والحَرْبُ مُشْتَقَّةُ المَعْنَـى مِـنَ الحَـرَبِ 
غَـدَا يُصَرفُ بِالأَمْوال جِرْيَتَها=فَعَـزَّهُ البَحْـرُ ذُو التَّيـارِ والـحَـدَبِ
هَيْهَاتَ! زُعْزعَتِ الأَرْضُ الوَقُورُ بِهِ =عَن غَـزْوِ مُحْتَسِـبٍ لا غـزْو مُكتسِبِ
لـمْ يُنفِـق الذهَبَ المُرْبي بكَثْرَتِهِ=على الحَصَى وبِـهِ فَقْـرٌ إلـى الذَّهَـبِ
إنَّ الأُسُـودَ أسودَ الغيلِ همَّتُها=يَومَ الكَرِيهَةِ فـي المَسْلـوب لا السَّلـبِ
وَلَّـى، وَقَـدْ أَلجَمَ الخطيُّ مَنْطِقَهُ =بِسَكْتَةٍ تَحْتَهـا الأَحْشَـاءُ فـي صخَـب
بيضٌ إذَا انتُضِيَتْ مِن حُجْبِهَا رَجعَتْ =أَحَـقُّ بالبيض أتْـرَابـاً مِنَ الحُجُـبِ
خَلِيفَةَ اللَّهِ جازَى اللَّهُ سَعْيَكَ عَنْ=جُرْثُومَـةِ الديْـنِ والإِسْـلاَمِ والحَسَبَ
نُصرْتَ بالرَّاحَةِ الكُبْرَى فَلَمْ تَرَها=تُنَـالُ إلاَّ علـى جسْـرٍ مِـنَ التَّـعـبِ
إن كان بَيْنَ صُرُوفِ الدَّهْرِ مِن رَحِمٍ=مَوْصُـولَةٍ أَوْ ذِمَـامٍ غيْـرِ مُنْقَضِـبِ
ِفبَيْنَ أيَّامِكَ اللاَّتي نُصِرْتَ بِهَا =وبَيْـنَ أيَّـامِ بَـدْرٍ أَقْــرَبُ النَّـسَـبِ
ِأَبْقَتْ بَني الأصْفَرالمِمْرَاضِ كاسْمِهمُ = صُفْـرَالوجُـوهِ وجلَّتْ أَوْجُـهَ العَرَبِ
أيد الله جيش المعتصم بالنصر على الروم أهل الحقد والخذلان, فنكّس أعلامهم وكسّر الصلبان,وسلمت عمورية للمعتصم في 6 رمضان سنة 223، فأمر المعتصم بإحراقها وتدميرها بالكلية فأصبحت أثرًا بعد عين.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":هذا والله نصر عزيز منيع,وهو في أيامنا هذه خليع,وفي موقفنا هذا لا غالب ولا قريع,بل هو قهر سليط,وذل لا محالة محيط, وهوان ما بعده نشيط.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":أما والله بهذا هتكتم عرى مجدكم,وخرقتم ملاءة عزكم,وفرطتم عقد سموكم,ومسحتم بالأرض كل فخركم.
ولكن أخبرني عن أمر المسلمات العفيفات,اللواتي أبين الذل والكفر والخزعبلات, وترفعن عن كل جبس والضلالات,أخبرني عن أمر هذه المرأة المصرية كاميليا,وما حل بها وما نزل بها ...جليًا,وكيف ارتضت الإسلام ديناً عليًا؟
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":هي سيدة قبطية بزغ النور بين عينيها,ورأت الحق في الإسلام فاتبعته طواعيًا,وكانت قد تزوجت من كاهن قبطي باغيًا,فقالت له: لا أعبد ما تدين,ولك دينك ولي دين,واختارت الطريق الحقيق,وقالت له:لك طريقك ولي طريق,وتركته وحده في البيت بين نحيب وتصفيق,فاشتاط غضبًا وألب الأراء وسفه الأحلام,وأشاع أنها فريسة الإسلام,وأنها خُطقت من دارها ...والسلام.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":أهكذا من غير رقيب عتيد,ومن غير حُلُم ورأي سديد,فأين أمير المؤمنين من هذا العربيد؟,وأين دولة الإسلام من هذا البليد؟,أم هم في غمرة مما يفعلون,وفي سنة ونوم غاطون,بل وأين الأزهر "الشريف"؟
على كل حال أكمل أمر هذه المسلمة المسكينة ,أنزل الله على قلبها الآمن والسكينة.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":اتصلت برجل مسلم شجاع مغوار,اسمه "أبو يحيى" من أجل الاشهار,فخرجا إلى الأزهر "المنوار", لتشهر إسلامها على الملأ والأغيار.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":هذا والله أمر جدير بالإكبار,ويستأهل كل خير وخير الأخيار,وهذا يدل على عظمة الإسلام والديار.
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":صبرًا أخي رمضان"وامعتصماه" فلم تكتمل الفرحة قدر مثقال,فصدّها الأزهر ورجالاته "الأنوار",وبخل علي تلك المسلمة المسكينة بورقة الاشهار,تعلن من خلالها إسلامها الكبار.
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":ماذا تقصد بكلامك هذا يا رمضان,أصدها الأزهر حامي الإسلام والأديان,أرفض إسلامها وردها إلى الفجار؟
شهر رمضان "وكاميلياه":على رسلك أخي,فسوف أنقل لك الصورة بأمانة,وأتيك الخبر اليقين برصانة,فقد دبر الأقباط لهما الفخ بإحكام,وتأمروا مع الأمن أذناب وسياط الحكام,وقبضوا على المسكينة كاميليا ,فانفجرت في البكاء وهي تصرخ وتبكي وتقول:" *أنا مسلمة حرام عليكم ,أنا مسلمة حرام عليكم*",هذه كلماتها وبتعبيرها البريء النقي ,وبصوتها الأبي الصفي,كلمات تهتز لها الجبال والأيام, وتخر لها الجبابرة العظام,وتلتقطها بحبور الملائكة الكرام.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شهر رمضان "وامعتصماه":إني والله كمن يصعّد في السماء,وأكاد أختنق ولا أجد الهواء,ولا أستطيع العويل ولا البكاء,كلام تقشعر له الأبدان,وتتجمد الدماء في الشريان, وتشخص الأبصار في العنان.
شهررمضان"وكاميلياه":آهٍ...آهٍ...واحسرتاه...واحسرتاه...وعزاه...وعزاه... فلم تعد تجدي الدموع, ولم تعد تنفع الجموع,وكل قوة فيّ تحولت إلى خنوع...حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل, وغضب الله على الظالمين,أعد لهم جهنم والسعير فيها خالدين.
وقد أجاد الشاعر محمد الزهيري واصفًا هذه المهزلة بقصيدة غراء:
ليخمد عن مسامعنا النذيرُ =فلا خيلٌ تغير ولا نصيرُ
أستر المسلمات غدا رخيصاً =يعيث به القساوس والمغيرُ!!
كماة الحي لو كانوا غيارى =لثار النقع واشتعل النفيرُ
أنعدمُ في الكنانة سيفَ حرٍّ =وضامرَ فوقه أَسَـدٌ هصورُ!! 
ألا نادي أسامة مَنْ لِعرضٍ =تناهشه الصليب ولا مجيرُ 
وصيحي يا أبا بكر الحسيني =لعمر الله تُنتهك الخدورُ 
أتقهرُ في الكنانة عاتكاتٌ =لتسجد للصليب ولا تثوروا !!
نبذن عبادة الثالوث جهراً =وقلنّ بأنّ خالقنا القديرُ 
وحين يباع أزهرنا ببخس =وينزو فوق منبره كفورُ
يجانف كلّ إثمٍ لا يبالي =ولا يثنيه دينٌ أو ضميرُ 
فلا عجبٌ إذا صالت علينا =رعاديد النصارى أو كفورُ
أما كانت وفاء تئن حتى =تفجر من رواعفها عبيرُ !!
لتندب حظها ما عاد فينا =رجالٌ شاب نبأتها زئيرُ 
وما عادت مسالحنا مواض ٍ =وما عادت ضوابحنا تُـغيـرُ 
سأكسر نصل قافيتي وأبكي =إذا أرختْ جدائلَها الذكورُ
وإن قطعتْ جديلتها حَصانٌ =وأجرى دمعَها الدامي هجيرُ 
وتفتقد البدور إذا تداعى =علينا الكفر والوالي الحقيرُ
فصبراً إنّ قاعدة النشامى =قد أشتاقت لفتيتها الثغورُ 
نذرنا للرزايا مُهر بذلٍ =سخيَ الروح إن بدأ المسيرُ 
سترتدع الكنائس حين يهوي =على مطرانها الكاوي الشطير
وحين يُشقُّ شنودة ابن آوى = ويجري من نجاسته غزيرُ 
وحين ترى لجند الحق طعناً =تُخَرَّقُ من لهاذمه النحورُ
على هامان لو دارت رحانا = وفي فرعونه أعتمل الشفيرُ 
لما نال النصارى من ( كاميليا ) =فخيرٌ من مذلتنا القبورُ
ليندب حظه من بات يهذي = وما دارت رحاه وما تدورُ


----------

